
The Apple Podcast App Is UX Garbage - tomlum
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsVwpD5bOKE
======
scarface74
The podcast app is not only UX garbage, syncing between devices is unreliable
and buggy.

I use Overcast - it's better in every way.

------
alphaomegacode
Besides this video review being hilarious, it's also troubling.

Apple is a large enough and experienced enough company that fails like these
are ridiculous to explain away.

One has to wonder if in the Steve Jobs era if this app and this type of
publicity would get the app pulled and people held accountable.

